# December And YTD Cruze Diesel Sales



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Chevrolet sold 495 Cruze Diesels last month for a year to date total of 2,995. 

Of all diesel 'cars' on the market, the Cruze Diesel dropped to sixth place for December sales. 

http://www.hybridcars.com/december-2013-dashboard/


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The BMW 3 series is selling like hotcakes. HEY GM, WANNA KNOW WHY? BMW actually MARKETS the 3 series!! 

I have never owned a BMW but I even got a mailer about their new diesels and see ads everywhere. No wonder. I would also bet that all the BMW dealers know there is a diesel 3/5 series. Several people on here have posted (even recently) that service/sales at Chevy dealerships don't even know the car (CTD) exists.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Almost 500 sold a month without any marketing. Can't they do one month of just plastering it everywhere and see what happens.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I have never seen a Volkswagon TDI advertisement. I'm sure they exist I'm just being honest.


----------



## wTheOnew (Jan 7, 2014)

I was one of those 495 in December. Squeaked it in on the 30th.

Manufacturers might just assume that anyone interested in a small diesel in the US already knows they want a small diesel and will actively seek it out. I've never seen an ad for one from any company. I had to spend a decent amount of time researching who makes what in the US.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

500 in a month and how many Chevy dealers are there??? If that is all they sold why is everyone saying they are having such a hard time finding one since dealers can't keep them in stock? I have said it before, but my dealer always has at least 5 on the lot. I think the reality of a $6000 upcharge for the diesel is starting to settle in.


----------



## wTheOnew (Jan 7, 2014)

Vetterin said:


> 500 in a month and how many Chevy dealers are there??? If that is all they sold why is everyone saying they are having such a hard time finding one since dealers can't keep them in stock? I have said it before, but my dealer always has at least 5 on the lot. I think the reality of a $6000 upcharge for the diesel is starting to settle in.


It's only $1000 more than the LTZ and as far as I can tell they're comparable feature wise and the diesel has a lot more power behind it.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> 500 in a month and how many Chevy dealers are there??? If that is all they sold why is everyone saying they are having such a hard time finding one since dealers can't keep them in stock? I have said it before, but my dealer always has at least 5 on the lot. I think the reality of a $6000 upcharge for the diesel is starting to settle in.


Again, $6000 more from what?? A base 1LT??


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the TDI is well established and already has a cult following plus word of mouth. It's been around since what, '96? This is a brand new model that I think people would buy if they knew about it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> 500 in a month and how many Chevy dealers are there??? If that is all they sold why is everyone saying they are having such a hard time finding one since dealers can't keep them in stock? I have said it before, but my dealer always has at least 5 on the lot. I think the reality of a $6000 upcharge for the diesel is starting to settle in.


An LTZ is over $6000 more than a base LS 6M.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

VW TDI = _"...leader of the pack..."
_
CTD Cruze = _"...new kid on the block..."


_Regarding co$t difference? Remember, it takes MONEY to ship:

(A) a _completed_ diesel *engine* from Rüsselsheim, Germany, and...
(B) a _completed_ Aisin-Warner *transmission* from Anjo City, Japan...

...across oceans to Lordstown, OH, unlike gasoline engines coming from Flint, MI, and tranys coming from SLP Mexico / TTO Toledo, OH.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

The car only has about a 50% domestic part content anyway so I'm sure shipping costs are already substantial.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

DieselMan33 said:


> Again, $6000 more from what?? A base 1LT??


It's a fair comparison as GM has offered the diesel in only one trim level... LOADED.

Look at the sales % of the LTZ vs. LT trims. I see no reason to think the diesel wouldn't follow a similar trend if it was offered in two similar trim levels. Many people could care less about heated leather seats and some actually prefer cloth to leather, yet there are no choices with the Cruze TD. You can have it any way you want it, as long as it's loaded.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Guy at work asked me if something was wrong with my car because it sounds like a diesel, guy at the pump in a TDI was surprised that Chevy had a diesel, guy in a Ram next to me in the parking lot asked me about it and had no idea Chevy made a diesel, and the stories could keep coming from all of us. Chevy has the worst audio but advertising comes in a close second, remember the quad steer?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Cruze2.0Diesel said:


> ...remember the quad steer?


The what? 

Yeah... such a technical marvel, but overpriced and WAY under-advertised (kinda sounds familiar). Got great reviews at the time, too. I'm sure the development team at GM was just shaking their heads...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quadrasteer

_"It is costly, adding as much as $5,600 initially (later reduced to about $2,000 and then $1,000 to boost acceptance) to the price of the vehicle."
_
No lessons learned from that one I guess...

Now Porsche is using a similar system on the GT3.


----------



## farmallgray (Nov 28, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> It's a fair comparison as GM has offered the diesel in only one trim level... LOADED.
> 
> Look at the sales % of the LTZ vs. LT trims. I see no reason to think the diesel wouldn't follow a similar trend if it was offered in two similar trim levels. Many people could care less about heated leather seats and some actually prefer cloth to leather, yet there are no choices with the Cruze TD. You can have it any way you want it, as long as it's loaded.


I would have MUCH preferred cloth seats over leather. My 07 G6 has cloth seats and they still look brand new. I'm not sure that will be the case for the Cruze, although I do plan to keep them conditioned regularly.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Global GM's _"...take it or leave it..." _marketing plan in action (or is it _in-action_?)


----------



## Tdi'r (Jan 5, 2014)

Have a 2010 Jetta TDI and planned to buy another new TDI. I stumbled across the Cruze Diesel walking around the lot of our local Chevy dealer one Sunday afternoon. Bought the Cruze Diesel two days later. Wish I had seen this commercial. 
Introducning the Cruze Turbo Diesel | The Cleanest Dirty Car | TV Commercial - YouTube


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tdi'r said:


> Have a 2010 Jetta TDI and planned to buy another new TDI. I stumbled across the Cruze Diesel walking around the lot of our local Chevy dealer one Sunday afternoon. Bought the Cruze Diesel two days later. Wish I had seen this commercial.
> Introducning the Cruze Turbo Diesel | The Cleanest Dirty Car | TV Commercial - YouTube


Welcome aboard diesel brother!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tdi'r said:


> Have a 2010 Jetta TDI and planned to buy another new TDI. I stumbled across the Cruze Diesel walking around the lot of our local Chevy dealer one Sunday afternoon. Bought the Cruze Diesel two days later. Wish I had seen this commercial.
> Introducning the Cruze Turbo Diesel | The Cleanest Dirty Car | TV Commercial - YouTube


Welcome and congrats!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

farmallgray said:


> I would have MUCH preferred cloth seats over leather. My 07 G6 has cloth seats and they still look brand new. I'm not sure that will be the case for the Cruze, although I do plan to keep them conditioned regularly.



After 38K miles, my seats still look brand new. My friend's 2013 Honda Accord with leather seats started showing creases with less than 20K miles.


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

farmallgray said:


> I would have MUCH preferred cloth seats over leather. My 07 G6 has cloth seats and they still look brand new. I'm not sure that will be the case for the Cruze, although I do plan to keep them conditioned regularly.


We buy company cars with leather seats and put them in the vehicles that don't have it if customers will be in it. They are more durable and easier to keep clean. 

Mouse fur fabrics are better at temperature extremes so I understand why some people prefer that.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to Cruze Talk Tdi'r!! The Cruze TD is awesome. Glad you got one! Feel free to send me a message anytime you have a question. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Tdi'r (Jan 5, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Welcome to Cruze Talk Tdi'r!! The Cruze TD is awesome. Glad you got one! Feel free to send me a message anytime you have a question.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care


Thanks for the welcome! And yes, the Cruze TD is awesome and so far has been a refreshing surprise!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

That's awesome. You have definitely come to the right place! :biggrin: Glad you could join us!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

according to green car reports chevy delivered 3028 cruze diesels between may an dec 31 1.2 percent of 248,224 cruzes sold in 2013.
hope they do better this year..


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

oilburner said:


> according to green car reports chevy delivered 3028 cruze diesels between may an dec 31 1.2 percent of 248,224 cruzes sold in 2013.
> hope they do better this year..


Don't forget the Cruze diesel was only sold beginning in about May of 2013, so comparing to the full 2013 calendar year is not entirely accurate. You would need to compare to the Cruze sales since the CTD came on the market. Even then, the CTD was extremely limited release for the first couple of months.

Even still, Chevy is still a long way off of their 10% of Cruze sales target that was mentioned a while back. This is a great car, but they have work to do to get them selling. If they are in it for the long haul and the next gen is as good or better as the current CTD, I have no doubt this car will be a success even if not a quick one.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

PanJet said:


> Even then, the CTD was extremely limited release for the first couple of months.


Exactly, the distribution at first was quite limited. I believe the launch markets for the diesel were supposed to be the two coasts, but then some started appearing around Chicago. They were very slow to make it to dealers though, and many areas of the country didn't see a Cruze diesel until the fall.

Agreed on the marketing lacking for it. But at the same time, it's a limited market who would be interested in an efficient diesel car. I would bet the majority of them are the type who would thoroughly research out car options and would already know about this without needing to be force fed.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Based on the VIN, my Diesel was one of the first 38,000 Cruzes built for the 2014 model year. It was a July build and originally delivered to the Twin Cities area of Minnesota, making it probably one of the first to show up in the Midwest. Eventually it was dealer-traded to Iowa, where I finally purchased it in September. The Diesel manufacturer demo that sold on ebay recently was 100149, but I haven't seen many other low-VIN diesels. I'd be interested to see if any of the other Diesel owners here have VINs with the last six digits lower than 138xxx and where they were delivered.


----------



## minihorse927 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nope, my VIN is 259XXX. Just purchased this Monday and the dealer said it had been on their lot for a couple weeks. They had never even inventoried the car yet because it was supposed to go to their new building and lot they are getting ready to open but they did have it listed on their website and it's the only reason I knew they had it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

minihorse927 said:


> Nope, my VIN is 259XXX. Just purchased this Monday and the dealer said it had been on their lot for a couple weeks. They had never even inventoried the car yet because it was supposed to go to their new building and lot they are getting ready to open but they did have it listed on their website and it's the only reason I knew they had it.


I did the exact same thing. I found the one I wanted using Chevy's inventory finder. The dealer didn't even have it on the lot yet. I took delivery of it the day they got it on the lot. Mine was a November build. Build date to the date I took delivery it was twelve days if I remember correctly.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PanJet said:


> I did the exact same thing. I found the one I wanted using Chevy's inventory finder. The dealer didn't even have it on the lot yet. I took delivery of it the day they got it on the lot. Mine was a November build. Build date to the date I took delivery it was twelve days if I remember correctly.


Exactly what I did!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Based on the VIN, my Diesel was one of the first 38,000 Cruzes built for the 2014 model year. It was a July build and originally delivered to the Twin Cities area of Minnesota, making it probably one of the first to show up in the Midwest. Eventually it was dealer-traded to Iowa, where I finally purchased it in September. The Diesel manufacturer demo that sold on ebay recently was 100149, but I haven't seen many other low-VIN diesels. I'd be interested to see if any of the other Diesel owners here have VINs with the last six digits lower than 138xxx and where they were delivered.


I'm 136XXX and assembled July 28. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

111802 purchased in July. Delivered to Cincinnati Ohio.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Mine is 158477, manufactured in August and delivered to dealership 8/31.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Mins is 169821 manufactured in September.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Just looked at mine 107062 bought her early august . had just arrived at dealers lot a few days earlier , Port Hope Ontario


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

The one we all test drove at Lordstown was 0008EX, so...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

101XXX here. Purchased in central Virginia 15 July.


----------



## MattMD (Jan 17, 2014)

Chevy had the Diesel on constraint for quite some time in November and December. We didn't have one on our lot for weeks after we sold our first batch. Finally got some in the other day, but GM couldn't keep the pace going once they got them out of the gate.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yea in waiting for one with the options to come around and hopefully better February incentives


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine is 100XXX and I got it in late may or early June (don't remember exact date) in central Ohio. Probably one of the first off the line.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I have never seen a Volkswagon TDI advertisement. I'm sure they exist I'm just being honest.


I've seen a few but not a lot. TDI's already have a built in following because VW has been the only real option to get a diesel passenger car for a lot of years. 

I saw a few Cruze diesel ads a few months back but none for quite a while. Chevy has to make people aware there is another option and get the cloth seat/manual version out ASAP. 

But thinking more about it, when was the last time you saw a dedicated Cruze commercial at all? All I usually see in the way of dedicated ads are that new Silverado and occasionally the new Malibu, most are for the dealership and cover the entire product line. Ah, there is one with the two women admiring the interior and saying it is crazy or insane, but I haven't seen that one much either.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

888 said:


> I've seen a few but not a lot. TDI's already have a built in following because VW has been the only real option to get a diesel passenger car for a lot of years.
> 
> I saw a few Cruze diesel ads a few months back but none for quite a while. Chevy has to make people aware there is another option and get the cloth seat/manual version out ASAP.
> 
> But thinking more about it, when was the last time you saw a dedicated Cruze commercial at all? All I usually see in the way of dedicated ads are that new Silverado and occasionally the new Malibu, most are for the dealership and cover the entire product line. Ah, there is one with the two women admiring the interior and saying it is crazy or insane, but I haven't seen that one much either.


I saw Passat tdi's advertised heavily again during the NFC championship game yesterday.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I saw Passat tdi's advertised heavily again during the NFC championship game yesterday.



Yup, I saw about 6 to 8 Passat TDI commercials. Maybe GM is waiting to throw a CTD commercial on during the superbowl.....NOT


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

All domestic automakers are famous for advertising a car at intro and then letting it fend for itself in the hopes the cars on the street will generate sales.

IMO, a very weird business model that has been used for years......weird, very weird.

Rob


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Exactly, the distribution at first was quite limited. I believe the launch markets for the diesel were supposed to be the two coasts, but then some started appearing around Chicago. They were very slow to make it to dealers though, and many areas of the country didn't see a Cruze diesel until the fall.
> 
> Agreed on the marketing lacking for it. But at the same time, it's a limited market who would be interested in an efficient diesel car. I would bet the majority of them are the type who would thoroughly research out car options and would already know about this without needing to be force fed.


My local dealership finally got a single CTD in last week. I didn't even see it but will. Agreed, they really need to advertise this great little car!

My vin is 155844...I think that's late Sept or early October...not sure.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

If you spec a 1.4T Cruze the same as the diesel, the cost difference is $1.8k.

Once you realize that to get modest power and good mpg's out of the 1.4T, you must run super unleaded which costs the same as diesel. 

If you can live w the auto trans, which in the 1.4T severely reduces mpg in the real world. 

If you place any value on V6 like passing power, driving 500+ miles on any old tank of fuel matters to you, and resale value that will likely see you get all of your initial investment back, then the only logical choice is the 2.0 diesel. 

I bought one for my wife and it is awesome. And now I'm just impatiently waiting until the day that i can order my GMC Canyon with the 2.8 diesel. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> If you can live w the auto trans...


Bingo. Not I.


----------

